# Labrador Retriever Breeders / Trainers



## srp (Feb 29, 2008)

I am looking for some information on local Labrador breeders and trainers. I have searched many of the websites and most appear to be outdated. We are in the market for a new dog (female) and would like to look at pups, started and completed dogs if there are any available. Thank you in advance for any assistance you can provide.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I would get hold of Gypsy Oak Retrievers, I know some of their stuff is out dated on the website, but I know that they have a couple of started dogs. They asked me a month or so ago if I wanted one. 

Mr. Robinson has partnered up with a guy named Rodney Glenn. Try the number on thier website and if you can't get hold of them that way, then shot me a pm and I will get you some cell numbers.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

www.sprigkennels.net
8)

We will have a litter of pups in a month or so.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I will be getting a pup from Colt Hamilton at www.uintaretrievers.com from his latest litter, which is all chocolates. If you're interesting in a chocolate pup, these dogs come from an exceptional pedigree.


----------

